# Games You've Spent The Most Time Playing?



## metalstrike (Sep 16, 2014)

Got this idea from a thread on Neogaf

Countless games spent 60 hours or less on.

Too many RPG's around the 80 hour mark!

More than 100 hours on;

Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy XIII
Disgaea : Hour Of Darkness
Disgaea 3
Resident Evil 4
Xenogears
Skyrim
Dark Souls
Demon's Souls

I'm sure there are a few more but I can't think of them right now.

More than 200 hours;

Dark Souls 2 (280 hours and counting) I love and hate this game

Counter-Strike (250-300 hours at least over the years)


Oh, where has my time gone  How about you guys?


----------



## loqtrall (Sep 16, 2014)

I have my original first xbox live account made on my Xbox 360, and I have over 1,000 hours logged on Oblivion (w/ all addons) with just one character since the day it came out (preordered it), plus several hours done on other characters. I've never come close to playing a game as much as that one.


----------



## loqtrall (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, my little brother has been playing WoW almost every day (with only a month or two off time at a time) since 2006. He has WELL over 1,000 hours invested in it, as well as a big chunk of change invested. At one point he'd play all day long on the weekends, nonstop. His account is worth around $1,000~, several capped characters, over 200,000 gold on a few characters. Way more than I'd invest into one video game.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2014)

I had about 6000 hours on my WoW character. Scary thing it was only 2 years old - that's 33% of my time playing


----------



## Preacher (Sep 16, 2014)

I started playing WoW in 2004... so yeah, a few years of solid gameplay across 11 max level characters with a fair few k in gold.

I also played counterstrike 1.6 to death before that, mostly on DE_dest and DE_nuke.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 16, 2014)

I probably had about the same on GTA:San Andreas (including online mod) , and Runescape.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 16, 2014)

On my Steam account, the games with the highest number of hours currently are:

Dragon Age: Origins: 90 hours
Fallout: New Vegas: 152 hours
Borderlands: 183 hours
Borderlands 2: 506 hours
Skyrim: 731 hours

I had _at least_ twice many hours in Oblivion as I do in Skyrim, since I got 100% completion/achievements/trophies for it on 360, PS3, and PC, but I don't have my consoles here in Korea and I have it separate from Steam, so I can't check the exact hours. I probably also have about 1000 hours in Fallout 3 across multiple platforms, but can't check for sure for the same reasons.

I also put alot of hours into FORZAs 1-3, but again, no consoles here, so I can't check.


----------



## monkeybike (Sep 16, 2014)

I have around 150-160 hours into Fallout: NV and closer to 200 in Skyrim LE. I see Destiny surpassing those soon. My kids probably have a thousand into Minecraft by now, lol. #poorparenting


----------



## thedonal (Sep 16, 2014)

Recently, Skyrim and EVE Online (though I've cut the latter down considerably).

Too much time playing, not enough time on music!! Always a good time for some self nagging!

Before those two behemoths of games, Far Cry 2 and 3, Diablo 2, lots of re plays of Half Life 2 and Ocarina of Time.

I love big games!


----------



## Preacher (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah yes, fallout 1 & 2 (the old Isometric ones), Baldurs Gate 1 & 2, Icewind Dale 1 & 2 (kind of a theme!) Diablo 2 & 3, and Call of Duty Modern Warfare when they still allowed player created maps. Oh and literally months of my life to Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 16, 2014)

I actually don't understand how do you find so much time to do this stuff! Between work, music, gf and sleep I have no free time and somehow I fail to do any of those things properly either way. Maybe I have to ditch all of that crap and start to do gaming...


----------



## Preacher (Sep 16, 2014)

I think its a unique thing that comes with recent online shooting games that have ranks, and RPG's. Basically the patience to just sit there and do a repetitive thing over and over again lol (aka grinding). I know 10 years ago I wouldn't have been able to practice scales with a metronome increasing BPM by 2 every 3 repetitions. I do now, and also appricate the value of practice.


----------



## ferret (Sep 16, 2014)

WoW is definitely in the lead at well over 5000 hours. Skyrim is pretty far up there as well. Various Counterstrike editions probably total over 1000.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 16, 2014)

Only game I can confidently say I've put at least 100 hours into is Final Fantasy VII (over multiple play throughs, of course). Anything else is just a guess.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

Over 1k hours in each Guild Wars. Probably over 100 hours in Civ V. I probably have a good couple hundred hours of EVE Online easy, but no way to check... Lots of time in D2 and D3 as well.

And Alpha Centauri! my old travel game.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 16, 2014)

I've logged over 100 hours on Final Fantasy 4, FF7, Oblivion, and Dark Souls. There are probably a few others that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 16, 2014)

I have some outrageous amount of hours on GTA5, I will have a check tomorrow and report back


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 16, 2014)

Definitely EverQuest followed by WoW and then Legends of Kesmai, no idea how many hours and I don't want to know.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 16, 2014)

Borderlands 1: 2 years straight, no joke (obviously no girly action  )
Oblivion: Honestly i have to i deal but probably 700 hours
Skyrim: 6 characters 1000+ hours
Borderlands 2: 3 characters- no idea on the time spent....way to much though.

Once i get into a game i can play non stop for like 24 hour periods.




Now that i think about it, i have no idea how i ever got a gf in that time...actually 2 gf's!


----------



## Static (Sep 16, 2014)

Dino Crisis 1 - I was a kid and took me a heck of a long time to finish the game.

Dino Crisis 2 - I played it over and over again.What do you expect?I was in love with Regina.

Devil May Cry 2 and 3 - No need for explanations.

Bayonetta - This game was freaking hard and I wanted to make sure i nailed all the side missions.

Demon Souls - I didn't know the meaning of a difficult game till I played this.

Tekken - been playing since its first installment and still going strong.

Resident Evil 5 - mediocre game but gets really fun when playing co-op.Every time friends came over the weekend, we'd put this on and play it till the end in one sitting.

Pokemon Yellow,Red,Green and Crystal - It was over 15 years ago i guess..but man was I addicted.

It's all i can think of right now.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Now that i think about it, i have no idea how i ever got a gf in that time...actually 2 gf's!



Semi gamer ladyfriend is actually why I have so many hours in Civ V


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 16, 2014)

asher said:


> Semi gamer ladyfriend is actually why I have so many hours in Civ V



You lucky SOB!!!



My last gf was _reallly_ in Borderlands 2 which was pretty cool.

Then I bought Diablo 3 for us to play and we broke  


She blew it


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 16, 2014)

Probably 500 hours on Resident Evil 5...my wife reaaaaaaaaalllllllyyyyy wanted to do all the Mercenary Missions and get a perfect score on them all. 

Tomb Raider, collectively over all the games - easily 1000 hours since '94-96; whenever the first one came out was when it started. That was the first game that I really tried to explore and find everything in the game. 

COD - easily 1000 hours since I bought Blops a couple years ago; she loves multiplayer and we've played for 20 hours straight numerous times, especially in the winter as she hates going outside in the cold lol. Now that I'm hooked on Ghosts trying to get that ....ing sniper suit it'll be more.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't know hours, but some franchises that have eaten up quite a bit of my time over the years:

-Smash Bros. Started playing with the original, sunk a _ton_ of hours into Melee (was one of our go-to games in my group of friends during middle/high school), played a bit of Brawl, recently started on Project M and of course there's a new game coming out.

-Final Fantasy. Played almost every game in the series sans the XIII games, sunk quite a few hours into the Tactics games (these and Fire Emblem are my TBS crack), and I played XI for a few years.

-Elder Scrolls. I'm sure I don't need to explain this one.

-Monster Hunter. I was a bit of a latecomer to this series but it's tons of fun.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> You lucky SOB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost all of my girlfriends/ladyfriends have been some level of gamer, actually. This one's been done for months though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know exact numbers but I'll ballpark them in rough order.

Warcraft 3
League of Legends (I've been clean since about March)
Medieval 2: Total War. I can lose an entire game in the campaign wag too easily.
World of Warcraft. Back in high school I played for a couple years.
Mass Effect 3
Skyrim
Oblivion
Halo: Reach
Halo 3
Devil May Cry 3
Many others that hover around 40-50 hours like the other Mass Effects and Pokemon, though I often get bored of grinding before I beat the last gym and take on the Elite 4.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2014)

I know I've put around 300 hours into Modern Warfare 3 alone, last I checked I was level 50 on 8/9th Prestige and had hit somewhere in top 10% of the world; then I realized how much time I sank into it and how little it meant, as well as how I was neglecting other things and stopped. BLOPS also took a huge chunk of time, somewhere around 150 hours and the same thing happened prior to MW3, so I stopped. I was killing it on Halo: Reach for a while then just kind of lost it's luster and my clan sort of dissolved over night which was upsetting, so I switched to a specific game type for a while and when that was old I stopped.

I'm not sure how much time I've sank into Skyrim, probably the neighborhood of 100 hours, I think my Assassin's Creed II time is probably the same since it's my favorite of the series.


----------



## metalstrike (Sep 16, 2014)

Soooooo many hours from some of you guys! I've never played any MMOs otherwise I'd probably have sunk crazy hours in WoW or something like it.

Others in the 100 hour range I've remembered;

Xenoblade
Star Ocean: Till the end of Time
Star Ocean: The Last Hope
Oblivion (How could I forget this?)


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh man.

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time ~500 hours. I have played so many 0-100% completions of this game, I could write a guide in my sleep.

Baldur's Gate II: SoA and ToB: 500 hours easy. I won't mention NWN or NWN2. First exposure to fantasy style games and one of my first computer games (got it when it was released, had never played the first). So much fun. I still play it from time to time (same with Morrowind lol)

Morrowind ~400 hours. I still think this is my favorite of the ES series. It lacks the graphics maybe of Skyrim, but the environment design and everything was just so different to anything I had ever played. Throw in the expansions/dlc whatever you want to call it, and it was a near perfect gaming experience.

Oblivion ~200 hours (maybe more). I had a lot of fun on this, I just always felt it was missing something.

Skyrim ~200 hours. Never played any of the DLC. Game was awesome, and thanks to my PC I was able to enjoy it at full resolution with the added textures packs.

Total War: Rome II Currently at 365 hours and Emperor Edition was released this morning (unfortunately I am at work, and have a work dinner and then training for a PL comp, so odds of me getting to this tonight are slim). Lots of people hated this game, and it's launch was bad. I modded it a bit with the Radious mod to make it enjoyable up until around patch 11. That being said, this is my favorite era in history, so it is probably my favorite of the TW series.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 16, 2014)

~1200 in Rift
~800 in Guild Wars 2

And now I actively restrain my time playing MMOs. I'm playing Wildstar, but log on maybe twice a week, if that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 16, 2014)

Mass Effect for sure


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 16, 2014)

MFB said:


> I know I've put around 300 hours into Modern Warfare 3 alone, last I checked I was level 50 on 8/9th Prestige and had hit somewhere in top 10% of the world; then I realized how much time I sank into it and how little it meant, as well as how I was neglecting other things and stopped. BLOPS also took a huge chunk of time, somewhere around 150 hours and the same thing happened prior to MW3, so I stopped. I was killing it on Halo: Reach for a while then just kind of lost it's luster and my clan sort of dissolved over night which was upsetting, so I switched to a specific game type for a while and when that was old I stopped.
> 
> I'm not sure how much time I've sank into Skyrim, probably the neighborhood of 100 hours, I think my Assassin's Creed II time is probably the same since it's my favorite of the series.





Oh snap, forgot about COD, i'll have to check my time log when I get home


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 16, 2014)

Halo 2 is my most played game. I was never much into RPGs or other FPS, but Halo games take the cake for me. I've spent a TON of time on all games combined (mostly Halo 1-3) but H2 was the one I played the most. I don't have the time as much anymore that I did back when H2 came out. But looking at my stats online I had 28,000 kills in multiplayer with over 2300 games played (300 hours or so I believe). Probably played the campaign a good 4 times too. Halo 3 I had about 200 hours logged in multiplayer and played that campaign a ton as well!

CAN'T WAIT for the Master Chief Collection!


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 16, 2014)

Skyrim by far. And I don't really play video games, but I love me some skyrim. I started last semester when my roomate got it and I got to a level 26 fairly quickly. Then one of my new roommates has it and I got to level 26 last night, BUT the game is now unplayable because something happened and I can't pickup/use quest items and my last save was at level 5. So, it begins once again...


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've spent 3-4 years on Borderlands with all four characters being level 69.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 16, 2014)

I just realized that I don't know how I had anytime to play guitar too


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 16, 2014)

Static said:


> Pokemon Yellow,Red,Green and Crystal - It was over 15 years ago i guess..but man was I addicted.



I played Blue so much I think the clock stopped in it. I had almost all 150 when I stopped, because that was back before I had the internet to find out Mew isn't really under that truck and you don't get to be a gym leader if you get all 150. And it wasn't until I got the strategy guide that I found out you can't catch all of them in one game.

Probably the only other game I've played that much is the first 2 Sims games.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 16, 2014)

Static said:


> Resident Evil 5 - mediocre game but gets really fun when playing co-op.Every time friends came over the weekend, we'd put this on and play it till the end in one sitting.





steinmetzify said:


> Probably 500 hours on Resident Evil 5...



Did you guys ever get the S&W Magnum M500 (not to be confused with the S&W M29) and fully upgrade it? Oh my God, it was worth playing that game for weeks just to get that gun. 

Executioner Majini? 
Chainsaw Majini? 
Gatling Majini? 
Irving? O.K., it took some time to beat him. F__king tentacles of his.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Oh snap, forgot about COD, i'll have to check my time log when I get home



CoD was the franchise that pressured me in to XBL know that I think of it. My friends talked to me over breakfast after a heavy night of partying about picking up BLOPS, and I did, then I got REALLY got; like, way above and beyond what they were doing and just kind of went on without them. I had games where I'd go 28-4, just ....ing destroying people, and that's what made it so easy to sink time into. I'd do one match for 10 mins, or however long, then another, and another, and before you know it the day was over and I ended up putting 12+ full days of play into it.


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe a couple of hundred hours in _Star Ocean: Second Story_ and about half that in _Star Ocean: Til the End of Time_.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Sep 16, 2014)

Well my clock says that I've put over 2000 hours into Guild Wars and Guild Wars 2. And behind that I've put about 500 hours into skyrim, and pretty close to that into Mass Effect (all three) and Fallout 3 and New Vegas. Those are pretty much the only games I've played (save for a few hours here and there) for the last decade.


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 16, 2014)

I have GW2 but never sunk much time into it. I usually play warrior types, but I don't think I tried one there. What is the most fun class to play (i realize that is subjective) by fun I mean able to destroy.


----------



## asher (Sep 16, 2014)

It's been too long since I was playing to be able to know where the meta is now, but Guardians (semi-paladin thing) were able to completely wreck face in PvE. Warriors could too.

PvP is a whole 'nother thing though.


----------



## Choop (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh man, this is always depressing to think about. 

On Steam the top ones are:

799 hrs - Team Fortress 2
521 hrs - Ultra Street Fighter 4
312 hrs - Left 4 Dead 2
184 hrs - Battlefield: Bad Company 2
150 hrs - Dark Souls
147 hrs - The Binding of Isaac
105 hrs - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Then there are a bunch at the over-10-hour mark. Also I had a bunch of time on Counter-Strike Source back in the day that for some reason was reset, saying 44 hours, though it should probably be somewhere around ~400 hrs. I'm not even sure how much time I've spent on any old console stuff either. Final Fantasy and other JRPG games I've played have got to be up there. I also don't know the exact number for the time I've spent playing WoW, but last I checked it was really high too. Ugh. :C At least it has all been fun.

Oh! And I forgot about League of Legends, which has to be a huge number.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 16, 2014)

Steam is showing that I have 823 hours put into Borderlands 2. I might put some more time into it just to get it up to an even 1,000.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Sep 16, 2014)

Either Gran Turismo 3 or Grand Theft Auto 3. But the game I replayed the most times was MGS3.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 16, 2014)

Skyrim- about 1000 hours
Oblivion- about 1000 hours
Morrowind- about 500 hours
Mass Effect series- about 400 hours
Halo series- I don't even want to know
Rome: Total War- about 500 hours


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Sep 17, 2014)

Probably GTA San Andreas. Spent my entire childhood creating mayhem in Los Santos


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 17, 2014)

500+ hours of Skyrim.  that game.

Compared to Tim though, none of us are worthy.


----------



## myrtorp (Sep 18, 2014)

I remember having more than 400 hours on Pokemon Silver. man, me and my bro played all the time, even brought our gameboys on vacation. 

On steam my most played are Chivalry Medieval Warfare and King Arthur's Gold.
Over 400 hours on both. The second game is a 2d pixel style multiplayer game, still, cant get enough haha!

Before steam I played F.E.A.R multiplayer ALOT, almost bordering addiction. It's the best FPS multiplayer game I've ever played. Something about how it handles, if you are good you could be almost invincible, to the point people would just assume you were hacking. Nothing gave me an adrenaline kick like going to the enemys base and taking their flag while on low health and just mowing down the resistance.

And I dont even want to start thinking about the hours with the trusty N64. So many good times with that console.


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 19, 2014)

472 hours in gta5 online


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure I want to look at the actual numbers, but these are what I've played most:

Skyrim
Hitman: Absolution (seriously, how is this not on more people's lists?)
Final Fantasy VII and VIII
Final Fantasy Tactics
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Warcraft III
Shining Force
Perfect Dark
Red Dead Redemption (not sure how many play-throughs I've done)
Blade Storm (seemingly endless tactics type hack and slash... it's a mess, but addictive)


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 19, 2014)

RPGs
Fallout 3
Skyrim
Fallout New Vegas
Oblivion
Mass Effect Trilogy.... still pissed about the ending

FPSs
Battlefield Bad Co 2
CoD 4.... still THE best one they ever made
Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Battlefield 2 Modern Combat
CoD Ghosts... only CoD I liked since CoD 4
Ghost Recon series... not Future Soldier
Splinter Cell series... hated Conviction 
Rainbow Six series 

Currently playing Destiny like crazy. It's usually just my buddy from San Diego and I playing it. If anyone wants to do some Strikes or try the Raids, just send me a message.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 19, 2014)

nostealbucket said:


> Skyrim by far. And I don't really play video games, but I love me some skyrim. I started last semester when my roomate got it and I got to a level 26 fairly quickly. Then one of my new roommates has it and I got to level 26 last night, BUT the game is now unplayable because something happened and I can't pickup/use quest items and my last save was at level 5. So, it begins once again...



About the same for me. Skyrim was the only game i really got into when i had my 360, sold the system when i got bored with skyrim. Didn't game for a couple years, then built a gaming PC recently. Tried out crysis 2, aliens colonial marines, then steam had skyrim for $5 - so now it all i play again 

with the good mods and a nice system, its awesome!


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 19, 2014)

Actually I forgot - I spend like half of my time awake playing solitare. -_-
Does this counts? Cause I probably got like few thousand hours on that one...


----------



## isispelican (Sep 19, 2014)

definitely fallout 3


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2014)

omg Perfect Dark <3

Also lots of time in GoldenEye and Mario 64 getting all fvcking 120 stars.

I've also sunk hundreds of hours into playing Jedi Outcast & Academy online with buddies.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 19, 2014)

Civ V: 210 hours


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 19, 2014)

I've put a good chunk of time into Hitman Absolution. Really enjoy it and it's pretty tough trying to go unseen and do things right, but it's also great getting fed up and just mowing everyone down before reloading and trying again. . Still haven't beaten it.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 19, 2014)

WoW hands down... followed by Borderlands 1 & 2, Skyrim, and Minecraft. Fallout 3 is probably up there as well.

And collectively the entire Pokemon franchise...


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 19, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hitman: Absolution (seriously, how is this not on more people's lists?)





I love the game and spent a good amount of time on it but not as much time as I've spent on "Contracts" and "Blood money".


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2014)

After starting Diablo 3 this week, I could see the game easily being one I do multiple builds for to see how differently it plays between skill sets. Crusader's a fvcking riot, and I've done Monk before as well albeit for about 1/2 the time of my Crusader build, and I imagine Barbarian would be a more tank version of my Crusaders and Demon Hunter has also gotten good recommendations; so who knows!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Sep 26, 2014)

Eurotruck Simulator 2. Holy smokes. So fun driving a load of pipes across Belgium at 2am listening to a Czech radio station, with the only light coming from your headlights. Then it starts to rain.....

Love backing up these big rigs too....who knew this game would be so fun. Just one more load!!!


----------



## Dooky (Sep 29, 2014)

In order of longest played:
Gran Turismo 5
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Battlefield 4
Call Of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 2, 2014)

All time would be Star Wars Battlefront 2 with somewhere around 300 hours, because it was the first console game I ever had and that game kicked ass. 

Arkham Asylum has probably around 100, and MK9 has to be close to that because I always play it when I'm hanging out with friends.


----------



## schecter58 (Oct 2, 2014)

Recently would have to be GTA5, NHL 13 (going to purchase 15 soon I think) and batman Arkham City (PC version.)


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 2, 2014)

Space Invaders (Atari)

Super Mario Bros. (NES)
Metroid
The Legend of Zelda
Dragon Warrior
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Castlevania III: Dracula's Curse
Mega Man 3

Mega Man X
Final Fantasy II (SNES)
Final Fantasy III (SNES)
Yoshi's Island

Mario Kart 64 (N64)

Warcraft II (PC)
Quake
StarCraft
Quake II

Tekken 3 (Playstation)
Silent Hill
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Halo: Combat Evolved (Xbox)
Halo 2

Tekken Tag Tournament (Playstation 2)
Tekken 5
Soul Calibur II
Final Fantasy X
Gradius III/IV

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow (GameBoy Advance)
Sonic Advance 2
Metroid: Fusion
Metroid: Zero Mission
Final Fantasy IV Advance

Team Fortress 2 (PC)
Left 4 Dead
Counter-Strike: Source
Plants vs. Zombies
Left 4 Dead 2
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (Playstation 3)
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Soul Calibur V
...then Netflix

Those are pretty much the most played games on the systems I have since WAY back... Between Skyrim, Counter-Strike, Left 4 Dead, and Team Fortress 2, I have an embarrassing amount of hours on my Steam account.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 4, 2014)

Video Games
Final Fantasy
Oblivion
Skyrim 
Mass Effect series
Forza 
Ninja Gaiden series(including both nes and xbox)
Super Mario(including nes,snes,64,ds, 3ds, and wii)


Tabletop
Dungons and Dragons
Werewolf
Vampire(masquerade and dark ages)
...ODT
Soul Saga
Critical Divide


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 5, 2014)

Starcraft.. 12 years. And the past 2 years has been Dota 2. I have 1000 hours on my main account, and probably a good 300 on my secondary accounts. UGH I can't quit either, its so addicting. I need to quit to get my guitar skills better =[


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 5, 2014)

Game systems in order of appearance...
NES:
Mega Man 3 (many, many, many re-plays)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Tetris
Super Mario Bros. (Believe it or not, I still haven't beat it)

Game Gear: 
Tazmania
Mortal Kombat
Sonic the Hedgehog 2

Jaguar: 
Rayman (By far, the best version of the game)
Alien vs. Predator
Cybermorph

PSOne: 
Castlevania Symphony of the Night
Twisted Metal II
Numerous Rentals and Demos

PS2: 
Kingdom Hearts
Castlevania Lament of Innocence
Resident Evil 4

Gameboy Advance: (See a trend?)
Castlevania: Circle of the Moon
Castlevania: Harmony of Despair
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

Wii: 
Super Mario Galaxy (Got all 120!)
Metroid Prime 3

Nintendo DS: 
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia

PS3: 
InFamous (First and probably last attempt to get a platinum trophy)
Batman: Arkham City
Batmant: Arkham Asylum

Wii U: 
New Super Mario Bros (Still attempting to get all 120)

Damn, if only I'd spent that time practicing guitar. I'd be the next Laiho by now. Lol.


----------

